# DIN/IEC für Zeichnungsrahmen



## Basco (11 März 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

gibt es in der DIN oder IEC eine Vorschrift wie ein Zeichnungsrahmen für Schaltpläne aufgebaut sein muss, oder gibt es da keine Definitionen? Und wenn ja, in welcher Norm finde ich das?

Gruss Jörg


----------



## HBL (11 März 2009)

Hallo Jörg

In der Norm EN 61346 findest Du solche Unterlagen. Die vorgeschlagene Darstellung ist jedoch nicht über alle Zweifel erhaben.

Ich selbst verwende immernoch das alt Hergebrachte (siehe z.B. EPLAN).

Gruss

Hans


----------

